# Why Do I Ride Horses?



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

That's an amazing quote, I'll have to memorize it so when people ask me why I ride


----------



## Serenity616 (Oct 6, 2012)

MinuitMouse said:


> That's an amazing quote, I'll have to memorize it so when people ask me why I ride


I know, right?


----------

